# My home theater kingdom...



## pengyou (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi! This is my first time here. I live in Beijing, China and am looking at 4 months of cold weather, with little to do during the week, or weekend, for that matter. I have always wanted to build my home theater kingdom, so I thought that this would be as good a time as any to play and learn. My living room - small but adequate for me and a few friends is about 10' by 15', with 8' ceilings. I want a 7.2 sound system. I am wondering, in addition to having a row of speakers on the left edge and on the right edge, would it be advisable/pleasurable to put 2 more rows of speakers mounted on the ceiling (front center and back), slicing the room into thirds, or even one row mounted in the middle of the room on the ceiling? I am trying to stretch the surround sound idea a bit - liven up the room. BTW, the walls and ceiling are concrete - the floor is tile, but I will address that in another thread. I know that having 2 7.2 systems in a room would give me 4 subs....awesome!

A secondary question...in a 7.2 system, what kind of speakers are used in each of the 3 side speakers? Are they mid range? MR + tweets?

Sorry for the bonehead questions. It has been a long time since I have delved into this topic.

I like all kinds of music, but the use that will stretch the system the most will be playing movies from blueray and dvd disks...also whatever I can find online.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved from the Welcome section.


----------

